# Multi Species Fish Pics



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Here I am with a decent cat from one of the cooling lakes near Chicago.










My buddy with a real nice Blue from a different cooling lake.










Me again with a fatty from a Southern Wisconsin lake.










Da Fonz


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Those are NICE!


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Woah!!! nice fish! I am now suffering from fish envy! *grin*
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry the pics are so huge.
I've posted pics from photobucket on other sites and they always end up sized correctly. I wonder if it's a HT issue.

Da Fonz


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow! Those are nice. Just wondering if the fish are wormy from those cooling lakes. We have a few of them down here at the electric power companies and you can catch bass by the 100's in the winter time. Only thing is, is that they are so wormy that they don't look very palatable.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

r.h. I've read your posts for quite a while on HT. 
Would you explain to me what you mean by "wormy"? Do you mean some sort of parasite that effects the flesh of a fish that makes it unpalatable?
This particular cooling lake {heidecke lake} was oil-fired and non nuclear...so no funny growths that would freak a person out.

Da Fonz


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Fonzie said:


> r.h. I've read your posts for quite a while on HT.
> Would you explain to me what you mean by "wormy"? Do you mean some sort of parasite that effects the flesh of a fish that makes it unpalatable?
> This particular cooling lake {heidecke lake} was oil-fired and non nuclear...so no funny growths that would freak a person out.
> 
> Da Fonz


Fish caught out of ponds here in Oklahoma in the summer have actual worms in them. You can see them in between the ribs in the fins. They look like quarter inch long maggots. Kinda gross, but they are not found in the winter.


----------



## jessin (Aug 25, 2005)

cool fish!!!


----------

